# How to deal with this Saturday's northeastern..



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I just found out we are having 12"+ for Sat into Sunday. For all you guys out there have lots of fun and be careful. Let the games begin!!!


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Up in Maine we are looking forward to it, nothing on the ground now and they are calling for 6-10


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm ready just put my plow this evening


----------



## korelandscaping (Mar 1, 2001)

I'm wiring up one of my trucks tomorrow so I can try out my v plow. Hopefully, everything will go well!


----------



## Dupesy (Aug 27, 2004)

SHHhhhhh, you guys are gonna scare it away!


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gonna have to plow with the storm with this one. Dont let it build up too deep. Im waiting for the weather reports this morning before i start hooking up the plows.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is the news as of 4AM this morning.
All you RT95 guys be ready for this one!

Everyone just be safe remember it's been a while since you had that big metal thing hanging off the front of your trucks  

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SUNDAY
AFTERNOON. THIS WATCH INCLUDES ALL OF SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO REACH THE SOUTH COAST LATE SATURDAY AFTERNOON.
IT SHOULD SPREAD NORTH INTO THE MASS PIKE REGION EARLY SATURDAY
EVENING...AND THEN REACH SOUTHWEST NEW HAMPSHIRE BEFORE MIDNIGHT.

THE HEAVIEST SNOW SHOULD FALL SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY MORNING. IT
IS VERY POSSIBLE THAT SNOWFALL RATES WILL REACH 3 INCHES PER HOUR AT
TIMES. GUSTY NORTHEAST WINDS MAY CREATE AREAS OF BLOWING AND
DRIFTING SNOW WITH POOR VISIBILITY.

NEAR BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ARE POSSIBLE IN THE HARTFORD...WORCESTER...
BOSTON AND PROVIDENCE AREAS DURING THE HEIGHT OF THIS STORM.

BY THE TIME THE SNOW TAPERS OFF SUNDAY AFTERNOON...TOTAL SNOWFALL
SHOULD AVERAGE 8 TO 14 INCHES. THE HIGHEST TOTALS ARE LIKELY TO
OCCUR FROM THE HILLS OF NORTHEAST CONNECTICUT TO THE INTERSTATE 95
CORRIDOR BETWEEN PROVIDENCE...BOSTON AND THE NEW HAMPSHIRE BORDER.

SOMEWHAT LOWER TOTALS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES CAN BE EXPECTED ON NANTUCKET
AND THE OUTER PORTION OF CAPE COD...WHERE RAIN MAY MIX IN FOR A TIME
SUNDAY MORNING.

THIS IS A POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS WINTER STORM. TRAVEL MAY BE
SERIOUSLY IMPACTED BY THE COMBINATION OF POOR VISIBILITY AND
SLIPPERY ROADS. PLAN TO HAVE TRAVEL COMPLETED BY LATE SATURDAY
AFTERNOON.


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Kore- Still don't have that v-plow running yet. Good thing you aren't waiting til the last minute... 

Good luck to everyone. This looks like the one we all have been waiting for.payup payup


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

LAST MONTH I BOUGHT 6 NEW STUDDED MUD TIRES FOR MY TRUCK, COST ME OVER $ 11OO FINALLY GET TO USE THEM LOL LOL LOLpayup payup payup


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

I'll believe it when I see it. Last night they had foxboro in the "buried" area. Now they have us in the 5-10". By tomorrow morning it will probably be 3-6.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*12" plus here*

The forecast for us (south shore) 12" + along the coast. Nice light frozen stuff! Can't wait for that site removal OK payup .


----------



## foyboy41 (Dec 4, 2003)

*storm*

just hooked up myself hope it is all they are predicting i will probably have to round robin most of my route due to distance in between and rate of snowfall but what really sucks is one account is open on sunday morning 7 am so that mess's up that plan but im sure to get a ton of calls from all the ones who are usually maybe's good luck to all be safe take your time remember time is money...............


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

just heard this night the storm is going to turn and just brus ct with a dusting . their was too much talk about plowing


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its not gonna miss i heard 10-15 inches of snow for the shore line payup


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

how to deal with this sat night storm  go to bed dont set the alarm wake up in the morn roll over look out the window and say dam its going to be a couple more weeks till girls with short shorts and tank top roll bavk over and go back too sleep


----------



## KHB (Nov 30, 2005)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> I'm ready just put my plow this evening


Me too and the sander's loaded


----------



## earnies2 (Feb 20, 2003)

I just finneshed building a 10' power angle Root plow with a quick disconect so I can go from plow to bucket in a matter of minuets!!!! I cant waight to give my Blizzard 8611 a run for the money LET IT SNOW:yow!: :bluebounc


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

my compressors been running for hours blowing off the 2 foot of dust off of all the trucks,plows, etc.. i forgot what color my westerns were! lol


----------

